# Tailors bunionectomy w/dorsiflexory osteotomy



## ruthan (Mar 22, 2014)

Can someone please advise if I am going down the correct thinking.  Having trouble with these Bunionectomy Codes.

"dorsolateral aspect of 5th metatarsophalangeal jt, incision deepened through subcutaneous tissue. Capsular layer identified and linear capsulotomy was performed. Capsule was dissected off the 5th metatarsal head. Hypertropied bone was rasped smooth using power instrumentation. Osteotomy was distracted and shifted dorsally 3mm and medially 3mm. Osteotomy was carefully fixated using K-wire driven from proximal/lateral to distal/medial. The osteotomy was stable, therefore the overhanging edge of the osteotomy was resected and entire lateral head was rasped smooth...."

I am looking at 77.54 (28110-RT)


----------



## nsteinhauser (Mar 24, 2014)

Is there anything else in the op note?  Taking the bunionette off of the 5th metatarsal head is 28110...but it sounds like there was (also) a 5th metatarsal osteotomy ...28308?


----------



## amyjph (Mar 27, 2014)

Agree w/ above 28110, 28308. There is bundling to consider.


----------



## ruthan (Apr 6, 2014)

thanks


----------

